# Chi votate



## 7vinte (21 Settembre 2017)

Ormai si avvicinano le elezioni e voteremo con il rosatellum-bis (legge che mi piace) 
Voi chi votate? 

Centrodestra (Forza Italia,Lega,FDI,Fitto) 
PD 
Movimento 5 stelle 
Sinistra (pisapia,MDP) 
Ap-Udc


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2017)

Ovvismente l unico voto possibile per non affondare definitivamente : M5S . 
Ogni altro qualsiasi voto è un passo verso il baratro di una strada partita 30anni fa , fatelo per i vostri figli almeno . 

Ps: Se la lega si presenta con Forza Italia prende metà dei voti .


----------



## sballotello (21 Settembre 2017)

m5s


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2017)

Lega nord nel proporzionale, candidato di cdx sostenuto dalla lega nel maggioritario, visto che se ho ben capito il nuovo sistema ci sono quote di uno e dell'altro


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Settembre 2017)

io sono conservatrice ma partiti veri conservatrici non esistono in italia..voto soltano Fi perche' non voglio ne le stelle e ne i martelli 
Mi turo il naso..o forse non vado propio a votare
Ma perche' non ci puo' stare un partito liberal-conservatrice in italia ( un vero partito), berlusconi mi ha tanto deluso..deve sparire..la lega troppo xenofobi ( non tutti), il pd se fossero almeno un partito socialdemocratico vero..ma sono sempre stati statalisti..i cinque stelle mamma mia come siamo messi male..e del resto non ne parlo propio


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2017)

Ad oggi, voterà scheda nulla


----------



## cubase55 (22 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ormai si avvicinano le elezioni e voteremo con il rosatellum-bis (legge che mi piace)
> Voi chi votate?
> 
> Centrodestra (Forza Italia,Lega,FDI,Fitto)
> ...



Poiché mi è sempre stato detto che il voto è prezioso e quindi non deve andare disperso ... da circa sette anni ( dopo che Fini, che avevo votato ha fatto giravolta) non voto più.
Ritengo i nostri politici una banda di cialtroni che fanno politica solo per arricchirsi e che hanno ridotto l'italia ad un paese vessato da tutti, preda di immigrati e organizzazioni umanitarie che pensano solo al lucro, dove la corruzione la fa da padrona . Al sud le mafie spadroneggiano, i giovani non trovano lavoro e debbono andare all'estero... E questi pensano che la priorità di questo Pease sia lo Jus soli....
Era meglio finire sotto l'Austria che far morire 650000 soldati italiani nella guerra del 15-18.
Non avranno il mio voto. E penso che il non voto sia l'unica forma di protesta che ci sia rimasta.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Settembre 2017)

M5s


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

PD no perchè ha rovinato l'italia
Forza italia no perchè ormai è più di siniostra che destra
M5S no assolutamete.
Lega no, ma l'avrei votata 2 anni fa. ora come ora il mio voto va a *CasaPoundItalia*.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Poiché mi è sempre stato detto che il voto è prezioso e quindi non deve andare disperso ... da circa sette anni ( dopo che Fini, che avevo votato ha fatto giravolta) non voto più.
> Ritengo i nostri politici una banda di cialtroni che fanno politica solo per arricchirsi e che hanno ridotto l'italia ad un paese vessato da tutti, preda di immigrati e organizzazioni umanitarie che pensano solo al lucro, dove la corruzione la fa da padrona . Al sud le mafie spadroneggiano, i giovani non trovano lavoro e debbono andare all'estero... E questi pensano che la priorità di questo Pease sia lo Jus soli....
> Era meglio finire sotto l'Austria che far morire 650000 soldati italiani nella guerra del 15-18.
> Non avranno il mio voto. E penso che il non voto sia l'unica forma di protesta che ci sia rimasta.



Concordo assolutamente con te , ma ricordati che il tuo non voto ci costa il doppio perché oltre a non cercare di difendere questa nazione con una tua scelta consapevole metti il paese nelle mani dei soliti 3 pirla che votano Renzi e Berlusconi .

Fai una scelta coraggiosa prendi una posizione di protesta , il tuo non voto è un voto per le mafie del Pd e Forza italia


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io sono conservatrice ma partiti veri conservatrici non esistono in italia..voto soltano Fi perche' non voglio ne le stelle e ne i martelli
> Mi turo il naso..o forse non vado propio a votare
> Ma perche' non ci puo' stare un partito liberal-conservatrice in italia ( un vero partito), berlusconi mi ha tanto deluso..deve sparire..la lega troppo xenofobi ( non tutti), il pd se fossero almeno un partito socialdemocratico vero..ma sono sempre stati statalisti..*i cinque stelle mamma mia come siamo messi male*..e del resto non ne parlo propio



Finalmente qualcuno che la pensa come me sui pentastellati


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che la pensa come me sui pentastellati



Mi dai una spiegazione logica e razionale sul perché una persona non dovrebbe votare 5 stelle ? però seria non le solite balle da giornalaio.


----------



## cubase55 (22 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Concordo assolutamente con te , ma ricordati che il tuo non voto ci costa il doppio perché oltre a non cercare di difendere questa nazione con una tua scelta consapevole metti il paese nelle mani dei soliti 3 pirla che votano Renzi e Berlusconi .
> 
> Fai una scelta coraggiosa prendi una posizione di protesta , il tuo non voto è un voto per le mafie del Pd e Forza italia



Naturalmente rispetto il tuo voto che va al M5S ma resto della mia idea. Oltretutto il Vs movimento per il fatto che presenta politici di provata inesperienza si sta avvitando su se stesso. Credi che nella città in cui vivo il tanto decantato sindaco (pardon sindaca) Appendino, non è più vista con occhi benevoli ma come una che per non sbagliare non fa nulla. Aldilà di questo resto della mia idea. Non votando nessuno, almeno non mi sentirò complice delle scelte assurde che i politici di questo paese stanno facendo e faranno. Io penso che l'Italia si salverà solo con una illuminata dittatura di destra dove non saranno diminuite le libertà me che rimetta ordine nel paese, combatta la delinquenza in modo serio e dove le forze dell'ordine non siano queste di oggi quasi derise o quelle dipinte dalle serie tv ( Carabbbbinieri 1-2-3-4 e commissariati vari e dove le belle poliziotte sanno fare e fanno tutto). Per tutti i dipendenti della pubblica amministrazione (dallo spazzino al Presidente della repubblica) dovranno in caso di malaffare e/o comportamento indegno, essere raddoppiate le pene rispetto a quelle per un cittadino normale. Per i delitti più efferati sarei propenso alla pena di morte e per altri alla castrazione chimica. Quali dei politici presenti mi possono garantire che questo Paese diventi un paese serio dopo che lo hanno distrutto e dove chi viene da fuori si sente in diritto di pisciare nelle vie del centro di Roma o tuffarsi nei canali di Venezia ecc, ecc, ?... L' immagine dei tifosi olandesi che distruggono una piazza di Roma con la polizia italiana che osserva è stato per me il punto più basso raggiunto da questo Stato dando prova e visione a tutto il mondo di una interpretazione distorta della libertà e cioè che in Italia ognuno fa ciò che vuole.
Non mi vanto certo della mia scelta ( che ritengo comunque se non coraggiosa almeno dignitosa) ma al momento è ancora l'unica che credo, viste le mie idee, percorribile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Naturalmente rispetto il tuo voto che va al M5S ma resto della mia idea. Oltretutto il Vs movimento per il fatto che presenta politici di provata inesperienza si sta avvitando su se stesso. Credi che nella città in cui vivo il tanto decantato sindaco (pardon sindaca) Appendino, non è più vista con occhi benevoli ma come una che per non sbagliare non fa nulla. Aldilà di questo resto della mia idea. Non votando nessuno, almeno non mi sentirò complice delle scelte assurde che i politici di questo paese stanno facendo e faranno. Io penso che l'Italia si salverà solo con una illuminata dittatura di destra dove non saranno diminuite le libertà me che rimetta ordine nel paese, combatta la delinquenza in modo serio e dove le forze dell'ordine non siano queste di oggi quasi derise o quelle dipinte dalle serie tv ( Carabbbbinieri 1-2-3-4 e commissariati vari e dove le belle poliziotte sanno fare e fanno tutto). Per tutti i dipendenti della pubblica amministrazione (dallo spazzino al Presidente della repubblica) dovranno in caso di malaffare e/o comportamento indegno, essere raddoppiate le pene rispetto a quelle per un cittadino normale. Per i delitti più efferati sarei propenso alla pena di morte e per altri alla castrazione chimica. Quali dei politici presenti mi possono garantire che questo Paese diventi un paese serio dopo che lo hanno distrutto e dove chi viene da fuori si sente in diritto di pisciare nelle vie del centro di Roma o tuffarsi nei canali di Venezia ecc, ecc, ?... L' immagine dei tifosi olandesi che distruggono una piazza di Roma con la polizia italiana che osserva è stato per me il punto più basso raggiunto da questo Stato dando prova e visione a tutto il mondo di una interpretazione distorta della libertà e cioè che in Italia ognuno fa ciò che vuole.
> Non mi vanto certo della mia scelta ( che ritengo comunque se non coraggiosa almeno dignitosa) ma al momento è ancora l'unica che credo, viste le mie idee, percorribile.



io la penso esattamente come te con la sola differenza che io reagisco votando di " protesta " con il M5S tu non votando. Per il resto la penso esattamente come te ( a parte il discorso utopico del regime di destra senza restrizioni di regole è intrinsecamente impossibile ).


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2017)

Propendo per la Lega, in quanto Salvini dice cose che condivido al 100% (e soprattutto ho guardato il programma che, se fosse veramente reso effettivo, farebbe fare 3 passi in avanti a questo paese) e le loro amministrazioni locali sono, a detta di molti, eccelse. 

Prima ero per i grillini, ma negli ultimi tempi mi hanno proprio deluso specie quando volevano entrare nell'ALDE ed inoltre in quel partito c'è gente favorevole allo IUS SOLI ed ho detto tutto. In ogni caso, la fiducia che ho verso la politica italiana è sottozero e voto giusto per evitare un nuovo governo PD. Se ci fosse l'opzione "mandali tutti a casa" voterei per quest'ultima.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Naturalmente rispetto il tuo voto che va al M5S ma resto della mia idea. Oltretutto il Vs movimento per il fatto che presenta politici di provata inesperienza si sta avvitando su se stesso. Credi che nella città in cui vivo il tanto decantato sindaco (pardon sindaca) Appendino, non è più vista con occhi benevoli ma come una che per non sbagliare non fa nulla. Aldilà di questo resto della mia idea. Non votando nessuno, almeno non mi sentirò complice delle scelte assurde che i politici di questo paese stanno facendo e faranno. Io penso che l'Italia si salverà solo con una illuminata dittatura di destra dove non saranno diminuite le libertà me che rimetta ordine nel paese, combatta la delinquenza in modo serio e dove le forze dell'ordine non siano queste di oggi quasi derise o quelle dipinte dalle serie tv ( Carabbbbinieri 1-2-3-4 e commissariati vari e dove le belle poliziotte sanno fare e fanno tutto). Per tutti i dipendenti della pubblica amministrazione (dallo spazzino al Presidente della repubblica) dovranno in caso di malaffare e/o comportamento indegno, essere raddoppiate le pene rispetto a quelle per un cittadino normale. Per i delitti più efferati sarei propenso alla pena di morte e per altri alla castrazione chimica. Quali dei politici presenti mi possono garantire che questo Paese diventi un paese serio dopo che lo hanno distrutto e dove chi viene da fuori si sente in diritto di pisciare nelle vie del centro di Roma o tuffarsi nei canali di Venezia ecc, ecc, ?... L' immagine dei tifosi olandesi che distruggono una piazza di Roma con la polizia italiana che osserva è stato per me il punto più basso raggiunto da questo Stato dando prova e visione a tutto il mondo di una interpretazione distorta della libertà e cioè che in Italia ognuno fa ciò che vuole.
> Non mi vanto certo della mia scelta ( che ritengo comunque se non coraggiosa almeno dignitosa) ma al momento è ancora l'unica che credo, viste le mie idee, percorribile.



Rispetto il tuo discorso e lo condivido in larga parte, ti consiglio se posso di andare comunque a votare e votare scheda nulla, per rispetto di chi ha dato la vita per un diritto al voto che oggi noi diamo per scontato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *specie quando volevano entrare nell'ALDE ed inoltre in quel partito c'è gente favorevole allo IUS SOLI*









C'è un po di confusione o sbaglio ?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> C'è un po di confusione o sbaglio ?


Quindi vorresti dirmi che non è vero che il M5S voleva entrare nell'ALDE e che politici come Fico siano favorevoli allo Ius Soli?


----------



## 7vinte (22 Settembre 2017)

Forza Italia nel proporzionale,candidato cdx nel maggioritario


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Settembre 2017)

Voto m5s. Nonostante la miriade di problemi, sono il meglio che l'Italia può offrire

Le prossime elezioni si avrà il dejavu delle scorse all'incirca, ma a parti inverse. M5s avrà un buon risultato, ma la coalizione di centrodestra vincerà, non avrà i voti per governare però e si accorderà col centrosinistra. E' tutto già scritto


----------



## 7vinte (22 Settembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Voto m5s. Nonostante la miriade di problemi, sono il meglio che l'Italia può offrire
> 
> Le prossime elezioni si avrà il dejavu delle scorse all'incirca, ma a parti inverse. M5s avrà un buon risultato, ma la coalizione di centrodestra vincerà, non avrà i voti per governare però e si accorderà col centrosinistra. E' tutto già scritto



Per me il cdx può raggiungere la maggioranza. Nei collegi uninominali il cdx ha sempre fatto benissimo e può vincerne più del 50% visto che in ogni collegio vince chi ha più voti. Poi col 40 nel prop si può governare


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Voto m5s. Nonostante la miriade di problemi, sono il meglio che l'Italia può offrire
> 
> Le prossime elezioni si avrà il dejavu delle scorse all'incirca, ma a parti inverse. M5s avrà un buon risultato, ma la coalizione di centrodestra vincerà, non avrà i voti per governare però e* si accorderà col centrosinistra*. E' tutto già scritto


E' più probabile che ciò accada se vince il m5s, in quanto condividono le stesse idee più o meno. E pure Travaglio ad Otto e Mezzo su La 7 qualche mese fa appoggiò questa tesi.


----------



## Milanista (22 Settembre 2017)

M5s. È molto confortante che, al momento, nessuno abbia ancora scelto PD.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quindi vorresti dirmi che non è vero che il M5S voleva entrare nell'ALDE e che politici come Fico siano favorevoli allo Ius Soli?



cosa c'entra , c'è qualcosa che ti sfugge . 
Il M5S è il M5S proprio perchè lascia il libero arbitrio ai propri deputati di votare in alcuni campi in base alla propria idea. 
Hai preso l'unico del Movimento che la pensa diversamente su questo argomento. 

Detto questo è 1 voto su 19384403 esattamente come c'è nella lega nord o nel PD o FI qualcuno che la pensa diversamente ( e ci mancherebbe altro ) su una questione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' più probabile che ciò accada se vince il m5s, in quanto condividono le stesse idee più o meno. E pure Travaglio ad Otto e Mezzo su La 7 qualche mese fa appoggiò questa tesi.



Il Movimento non si accorderà con nessuno , ne destra ne specialmente la sinistra del PD. 

Continuate a vedere la politica come una squadra di calcio , SI VOTANO LE LEGGI non gli schieramenti politici. 

Facendo un esempio estremo una volta Di Maio disse: " Se domani il gruppo estremista di destra o sinistra dovesse proporre la miglior legge del mondo noi la voteremmo senza problemi , siamo qui a lavorare per il paese e non le gli schieramenti politici" 

Esci dalla concezione che esistono i bianchi , neri o rossi... la politica è uno schifo e esistono quelli che fanno leggi per le mafie e quelli che combattono questi ultimi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> M5s. È molto confortante che, al momento, nessuno abbia ancora scelto PD.



e ci credo qui nessuno ha più di 65 anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' più probabile che ciò accada se vince il m5s, in quanto condividono le stesse idee più o meno. E pure Travaglio ad Otto e Mezzo su La 7 qualche mese fa appoggiò questa tesi.



Travaglio capisce di politica come io capisco di fisica quantistica..è solo un chiacchierone da salotti tv..da quando il suo core business è andato in crisi (ovvero il nano è uscito dai radar della politica) non ha più trovato niente di interessante da dire, mettendosi a sparare sulla famigerata "casta" un po' alla cieca..

Solo in Italia simili personaggi assurgono al ruolo di "giornalisti seri"


E comunque solo un fesso può pensare che il M5S tradisca il principio base della sua costituzione alleandosi con un partito della vecchia politica, oltretutto il più marcio. M5S rimarrà all'opposizione, e almeno lì il loro dovere lo fanno egregiamente..

E sia chiara una cosa: un'opposizione VERA in un paese democratico è importantissima per il buon governo..noi non lo sappiamo perché da 40 anni abbiamo parlamenti di corrotti da destra a sinistra


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi dai una spiegazione logica e razionale sul perché una persona non dovrebbe votare 5 stelle ? però seria non le solite balle da giornalaio.


 per me sono piu' una setta che un movimento ho un partito..io voto soltanto una parte per non far vincere quell'altra parte..io non mi sento rappresentato da nessun partito..era 100 volte meglio la prima repubblica..l'ultima volta non ho votato..questa volte per il 75 % votero' ma chiudo tutti e due gli occhi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra , c'è qualcosa che ti sfugge .
> Il M5S è il M5S proprio perchè lascia il libero arbitrio ai propri deputati di votare in alcuni campi in base alla propria idea.
> Hai preso l'unico del Movimento che la pensa diversamente su questo argomento.
> 
> Detto questo è 1 voto su 19384403 esattamente come c'è nella lega nord o nel PD o FI qualcuno che la pensa diversamente ( e ci mancherebbe altro ) su una questione.



Be, diciamo che prima dell'infornata di voti arrivati da ex leghisiti che si sono appassionati al grillo pensiero, il M5S aveva una base elettorale in stragrande maggioranza con idee di sinistra..e del resto gli stessi principi del movimento di uguaglianza, energia pulita, reddito di cittadinanza non sono certo idee "di destra"..e ricordo ancora come sono praticamente confluiti al 5S tutti gli ex votanti di Di Pietro..
Insomma, nasce come movimento fuori dalla scacchiera, ma posizionato alla sua sinistra..Poi grillo ha cambiato registro su molti temi, abbracciando un populismo evidente, e grande parte della base come spesso accade con i pecoroni elettori italiani è andata dietro al leader; del resto si sa che l'Italia è la terra delle mafie e delle parrocchie come sosteneva saggiamente il buon Barnard..


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Settembre 2017)

L'italia ha tanti debiti, per risolvere la situazione, deve dimagrire nel apparato pubblico..la spesa pubblica troppo alta..1 Millioni di statali in piu' della Germania, e La Germania ha 82 Millioni di abitanti, L'italia 61 Millioni. Con il risparmio nella sepsa pubblica riduzione del fisco..riduzione nella fascia media e bassa.. 15 - 25- 35 %, Pensione da 67 Anni per tutti o almeno 40 anni di contributi.. Introduzione del dualismo scuola-mestiere..Liberazione del mondo del lavoro..Tetto Massimo per i stipendi per politici a base del prodotto interno lordo..Le autostrade costono troppo..ho pagato roma-napoli 235 KM 17,60 €, piu' ritorno..Piu' privatizzazioni..voto alla francese..piu' poteri al premier..abbiamo, carabinieri, polizia, guardia die finanza..una e' di troppo..immigrati che vengono giustiziati dopo la pena..devono essere rimpatriati ( niente diefferenza tra comunitari e non)..Tetto massimo d'immigrazione..


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Travaglio capisce di politica come io capisco di fisica quantistica..è solo un chiacchierone da salotti tv..da quando il suo core business è andato in crisi (ovvero il nano è uscito dai radar della politica) non ha più trovato niente di interessante da dire, mettendosi a sparare sulla famigerata "casta" un po' alla cieca..
> 
> Solo in Italia simili personaggi assurgono al ruolo di "giornalisti seri"
> 
> ...


Più che altro ho preso d'esempio Travaglio, perchè al momento è uno dei maggiori portavoce dei grillini. Uno del 5stelle se vuole comprarsi un giornale, compra Il Fatto Quotidiano e questo penso non si può negare. Ed Il Fatto lo leggo pure io sia chiaro (il sito, anche perchè reputo inutile comprare un giornale se uno ha internet, al massimo compra le versioni digitali), però non è tutto oro quello che luccica anche lì, come in tutti i quotidiani. Fine OT.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

Casapound Italia!


----------



## vanbasten (22 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ormai si avvicinano le elezioni e voteremo con il rosatellum-bis (legge che mi piace)
> Voi chi votate?
> 
> Centrodestra (Forza Italia,Lega,FDI,Fitto)
> ...



non voto dal 2013. una serie di eventi mi ha portato alla conclusione che è la politica è solo un teatrino per noi poveri stupidi. Forse voterò nella mia città i 5 stelle perchè i sindaci un pochino possono incidere con molte idee del movimento. A livello nazionale non c'è storia, uno vale l'altro poi chi decide sono altri.


----------



## elpacoderoma (22 Settembre 2017)

Voto PD perchè Matteo Renzi mi sembra l' unico con ancora un po' di sale in zucca.
Ma sarebbero da esiliare tutti.
Mi sembra ridicolo che ancora si vada avanti con questo pluripartitismo inutile, che non fa altro che dividerci e confonderci le idee.
Mi sembra ancora più ridicolo non poter votare le persone prese singolarmente invece di dover dare il voto a un partito che dopo magari sceglie cani e porci da mandare al governo.
Del resto i romani insegnano: "Divide et Impera".
Fosse per me scioglierei completamente la Repubblica in un sistema federalista basato sulle regioni e le farei gestire al governo tedesco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Fosse per me scioglierei completamente la Repubblica in un sistema federalista basato sulle regioni e le farei gestire al governo tedesco.



Si poi il nord italia diventa la nazione più ricca del mondo e il sud in 3 mesi muore.


----------



## elpacoderoma (22 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si poi il nord italia diventa la nazione più ricca del mondo e il sud in 3 mesi muore.



Magari si, magari invece riescono a trasformare il sud in una piccola California o una grande Ibiza.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si poi il nord italia diventa la nazione più ricca del mondo e il sud in 3 mesi muore.


Il sud è in via di sviluppo. L'unica regione veramente messa male e che non vede la luce in fondo al tunnel è la Campania.


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il sud è in via di sviluppo. L'unica regione veramente messa male e che non vede la luce in fondo al tunnel è la Campania.



purtroppo concordo..non sono campano...ma hai ragione..ma direi non tutta la campania..direi soltanto la provincia di napoli e' quella messa peggio di tutte..e metterei anche la calabria..la vedo veramente dura..tanta storia ma non si va avanti..la sicilia dio cavolo..ha una posizione geografica ideale non e' possibile che sta messo cosi' male..la puglia credo che sara' una delle regioni meridionale che potra' piu' velocemente arrivare ai livelli delle regioni del nord..ma parliamo di 20-30 anni..


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> purtroppo concordo..non sono campano...ma hai ragione..ma direi non tutta la campania..direi soltanto la provincia di napoli e' quella messa peggio di tutte..e metterei anche la calabria..la vedo veramente dura..tanta storia ma non si va avanti..la sicilia dio cavolo..ha una posizione geografica ideale non e' possibile che sta messo cosi' male..la puglia credo che sara' una delle regioni meridionale che potra' piu' velocemente arrivare ai livelli delle regioni del nord..ma parliamo di 20-30 anni..


Fidati che pure il Casertano non è messo meglio, specie i trasporti, ma soprattutto la sanità. Leggiti tutte le schifezze avvenute nell'ospedale della provincia, in cui c'è stato un blitz due anni fa che ha portato a chissà quanti arresti. Unica nota positiva è la ristrutturazione della Reggia che sta riacquistando credibilità ed infatti in quest'estate è stata tra le mete più visitate.


----------



## smallball (29 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rispetto il tuo discorso e lo condivido in larga parte, ti consiglio se posso di andare comunque a votare e votare scheda nulla, per rispetto di chi ha dato la vita per un diritto al voto che oggi noi diamo per scontato.



hai perfettamente ragione,votare scheda nulla per chi e' disgustato e ce ne sono moltissimi in Italia e' la scelta piu' "Democratica"


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Settembre 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> purtroppo concordo..non sono campano...ma hai ragione..ma direi non tutta la campania..direi soltanto la provincia di napoli e' quella messa peggio di tutte..e metterei anche la calabria..la vedo veramente dura..tanta storia ma non si va avanti..*la sicilia dio cavolo..ha una posizione geografica ideale non e' possibile che sta messo cosi' male*..la puglia credo che sara' una delle regioni meridionale che potra' piu' velocemente arrivare ai livelli delle regioni del nord..ma parliamo di 20-30 anni..



La Sicilia, oltre tutte le bellezze storiche/paesaggistiche, potrebbe essere il ponte tra Europa e Africa nel futuro sviluppo del continente africano, invece quelli hanno ancora i capetti mafiosi che fanno quello che gli pare e i giovani che ne trovi uno su 20 che parla un inglese decente (e vorrebbero vivere di turismo! )..senza contare metà popolazione che vuol vivere di sussidi

Che spreco


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Settembre 2017)

Probabilmente voterò Casapound o Forza Nuova.


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Ottobre 2017)

Al 99 percento voterò Movimento 5 Stelle.
Il mio ragionamento è questo: finché il cambio fisso, le regole dei Trattati Europei e il Fiscal Compact ci impediranno di governare l'economia nazionale, nessun partito potrà mai farci uscire dalla crisi economica. Dunque le elezioni da questo punto di vista sono perfettamente inutili. 
Tuttavia voterò 5 Stelle perchè credo che possano far qualcosa dal punto di vista della legalità, che è ciò di cui l'Italia ha bisogno: riforma del codice penale in senso "manettaro" per i colletti bianchi, per esempio. Galera per tutti  i delinquenti, in poche parole.
E poi per l'impareggiabile gusto di costringere il partito unico che ci governa a mollare le poltrone. 
Li voglio vedere sotto choc come quando hanno perso Roma.

Se poi il giorno delle elezioni volessi fare una pazzia, credo che voterei per Democrazia Atea, se si presenta nel mio collegio. 
Tutto il resto è da buttare nel cesso, tra immigrazionismo e europeismo che non condivido. 
Al seggio cercherò di tirare lo sciacquone su decenni di spoliazione dell'Italia.


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Sicilia, oltre tutte le bellezze storiche/paesaggistiche, potrebbe essere il ponte tra Europa e Africa nel futuro sviluppo del continente africano, invece quelli hanno ancora i capetti mafiosi che fanno quello che gli pare e i giovani che ne trovi uno su 20 che parla un inglese decente (e vorrebbero vivere di turismo! )..senza contare metà popolazione che vuol vivere di sussidi
> 
> Che spreco



Purtroppo hai ragione, forse perchè quasi tutti hanno studiato Francese invece che Inglese nelle scuole dell' obbligo, non si capisce per quale assurdo motivo.


----------



## neoxes (4 Ottobre 2017)

Zona destra, ma devo ancora decidere.


----------



## James Watson (7 Ottobre 2017)

Il partito monarchico non c'è quindi voterò per il PD


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Ottobre 2017)

Abberlusconi


----------



## 7vinte (7 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Abberlusconi



Davvero?


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Davvero?



No certamente, leggi la mia firma per capire quanto possa essere berlusconiano 

Volevo solo scrivere Abberlusconi, dal sapore nazional-popolare.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> No certamente, leggi la mia firma per capire quanto possa essere berlusconiano
> 
> Volevo solo scrivere Abberlusconi, dal sapore nazional-popolare.



Pensavo fossi dei nostri,mi ero illuso


----------



## Coccosheva81 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Dopo anni di non voto, tornerò a votare Lega


----------



## 7vinte (7 Ottobre 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Dopo anni di non voto, tornerò a votare Lega



Speravo FI ma mi accontento


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Ottobre 2017)

E' strano leggere di utenti che voterebbero il PD renziano, mentre nessuno dà fiducia al feticcio milanese radical-chic per antonomasia: Giuliano Pisapia.

Il voto utile eh


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Ottobre 2017)

tendenzialmente sono un elettore di destra, peró diciamo che faccio parte di quella percentuale di elettori che alla fine sposta gli equilibri, perchè sceglie di volta in volta passando da sx a dx senza difficoltà. Ad oggi il mio pensiero è questo:
Forza Italia? Per me non è mai esistita e mai esisterà.
Lega? Li ho votati.. sono stati la peggior delusione al pari di Renzi. Con l'aggravante di puntare il dito verso gli altri, quando han fatto porcate come tutti.
Pd? Votato.. ma piuttosto mi taglio una mano che rivotare pd. 
Udc et similia?! Non esistono.
Sinistra? Non esiste sinistra al momento in Italia
Restano quindi solo i 5 stelle, che non amo son sincero.. non condivido molte loro idee.. ma per esclusione restano loro. E poi.. potranno mao fare peggio degli ultimi 4/5 governi (non eletti) pd? Non penso.
Partiti di estrema destra? Li voterei subito..ma è un voto regalato alla nuova balena bianca.


----------



## Milanforever63 (12 Ottobre 2017)

Voto convintamente Salvini .. M5S avrà pure delle buone intenzione ma francamente i loro politici come livello di competenza sono a dir poco imbarazzanti ... vedi Raggi qui a Roma ..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' strano leggere di utenti che voterebbero il PD renziano, mentre nessuno dà fiducia al feticcio milanese radical-chic per antonomasia: Giuliano Pisapia.
> 
> Il voto utile eh



Funzionale, come Kalinic


----------



## PheelMD (12 Ottobre 2017)

Non mi piacciono le categorizzazioni che spesso comporta il fatto di esprimere il voto per un partito, è riduttivo associare la propria idea a quella limitata di un partito. 
Ad ogni modo, ho sempre votato molto a destra.


----------

